# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG - Samsung GT-i8700 Omnia 7 , Samsung W299 Duos Unbrick - Boot repair suppor

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Resurrecting Samsung I8700 is simple. Phone is auto powered on with USB   Data Cable connected to the PC while battery is inside. In case you use   the battery only please note you will have to press Power On key once.  To resurrect Samsung I8700:   Solder JTAG cable to Samsung I8700 JTAG pads; Make sure Samsung I8700 is selected in the list of models; Insert Battery into phone and connect USB cable (in case you not use USB cable, press once the Power ON key on the phone) Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect USB cable, de-solder JTAG wires; Now   phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up   normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods.  To enter download mode:   Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold both ‘Volume Up’ and ‘Camera’ keys and press ‘Power ON’ button. In few seconds phone enters download mode.   
Resurrecting Samsung W299 is simple. Phone is auto powered on with USB   Data Cable connected to the PC while battery is inside. In case you use   the battery only please note you will have to press Power On key once.   To resurrect Samsung W299:   Solder JTAG cable to Samsung W299 JTAG pads; Make sure Samsung W299 is selected in the list of models; Insert Battery into phone and connect USB cable (in case you not use USB cable, press once the Power ON key on the phone) Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect USB cable, de-solder JTAG wires; Now   phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up   normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods.     Please click “Check For Updates”   button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running   application before starting update process is recommended. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

